# ひねくれた性格 or 邪悪な性格



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
I wouldl ike to know the difference between these two terms: ひねくれた性格 or 邪悪な性格 used to describe people personality...It seems the two describe someone as perverse but I would like to know if there was a difference between them...It seems  邪悪な性格 is more evil than the former, isn't it?

Thanks for your answers


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

JapanForever said:


> It seems  邪悪な性格 is more evil than the former, isn't it?


You're right. ひねくれた性格 is a pretty common expression and it means perverse, sarcastic, cynical or unkind personality. Indeed it's unlikable, but not totally sinful.

While 邪悪な rarely appears in a daily conversation, even though it's a quite straightforward word. It's usually only applied to really bad people such as criminals (or, a kind of "pure evil" things, such as devils).
Synonyms will be 残酷な, 残忍な etc. (similar to "cruel" or "brutal")


----------



## JapanForever

I see. However it seems  ひねくれた性格 is very general isn't it? That's a complicated word to me...


----------



## frequency

'Twisted'. When somebody is not straightforward, dishonest unlike you JapanForever. Yes it's common.


----------



## JapanForever

So it means "twisted" but more in a cynical sense, and not all bad? Unlike the other term?


----------



## frequency

If speaking being twisted includes being cynical/ironic? Yes, likely. But I don't think being twisted is to be evil. Somebody is twisted, but he/she may not be a bad person deep inside. Somebody is twisted, in addition, may be evil. It depends.


----------



## JapanForever

I didn't mean that...That's just it seems twisted characters are often evil...I saw ひねくれた性格 in many mangas and animes but it never had the same negative connotation as the term was often used no matter if the character was protagonist or antagonist...


----------



## frequency

U~m I think that the all characters that you've ever seen in the Japanese anime and manga were twisted and evil. Don't you think?


----------



## JapanForever

Yes...However when I saw this term, I checked some characters and they weren't very evil...One of them was even a protagonist for example.


----------



## frequency

Yep. Like Char Aznable of Gundam is!


----------

